# 1 gallon nano cherry shrimp tank. Need advice.



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

OK i have a 1 gallon tank that has 3 olive nerites( also looking for other nerites for this tank. Hint Hint) in it and I would like to add a couple on cherry shrimp to it.

It has chushed coral with aragonite on top of an under gravle filter. I plan to add some drift wood and some plants. This will be a very low light tank. So I am going to add money wort, anubias nana PETITE, moss (choice are Java, Christmas Moss ). Not sure which one I am going to use.

I will also be dosing .5ML of flourish excel ( just don't know how often) Any ideas?

I am open to any and all ideas and advice.

please give me a hand.

Thank you.
William


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

I do not know if the cherry shrimp would take the crushed coral well. You might be better off with Amanos or Penguin shrimp. The are both much more tolerant of the hard alkaline water.

Mike


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not a fan of nano tanks...the nerites you have in there are probably enough already. One gallon of water isn't much to play with.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Don't use the coral. I put in 6 shrimp in mine and it turned into around 40-100....








I dosed .5ml excel 2x a week.


----------



## leonpetty (Sep 6, 2006)

I recommend that you use X-mas moss rather than Java. It's easier to grow and IMHO it looks better anyway


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*



turtlehead said:


> Don't use the coral. I put in 6 shrimp in mine and it turned into around 40-100....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oK so i will chuck the crushed coral. but won't i have a nitrate spike since i will be changing to the crushed coral to flourite?

By the way i love your tank.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks, just use another tank's water, for example, I used 2 gallons of water from my 10g into my 40g tank. No nirate spike. For the 1g I used 1g of water from my 10g.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

I use crushed coral and gravel for substrate in my CRS tank, and they thrive in it. Before I started shipping some out, I would estimate there were 30-40 shrimp/gallon, most being 1/2" or smaller. The tank also houses dozens of ramshorn's and MTS, with so many plants there's little open water.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

will5, hope the new tank works out for you. Be sure to do regular water changes. Please post a picture of the tank as I am interested in seeing your set up.

turtlehead, that is a beautiful tank you have there, also 1 gallon?


----------

